# Clamav Update problem



## Xerolux (16. Juni 2010)

Guten morgen,

tut mir leid das ich heute schon so früh stören muss, aber irgendwie bin ich heute noch selbst nicht wach und finde die Lösung meines problems nicht ;-(


```
Replacing config file /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf with new version
Starting ClamAV virus database updater: freshclamERROR: This tool requires libclamav with functionality level 53 or higher (current f-level: 51)
 failed!
Richte clamav-daemon ein (0.96.1+dfsg-1~volatile1) ...
Installiere neue Version der Konfigurationsdatei /etc/init.d/clamav-daemon ...
Starting ClamAV daemon: clamd ERROR: This tool requires libclamav with functionaity level 53 or higher (current f-level: 51)
 failed!
```
Wollte Debian aptitude upgrade fahren und dann kommt der misst raus ;-), habe bereits versucht manuell ein Update zu fahren aber irgendwie kommt der gleiche fehler raus.
Nach dem ich schätze das es sich um ein Versions Problem handelt aber selbst eine neue installation und deinstallation nichts bringt muss ich jetzt um eure hilfe bitten ..
ICh glaub ich brauch nur nen mini kleinen tip damit ich selbst wieder über die Mauer blicken kann.

DAnke schonmal


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2010)

Versuch mal ein:

apt-get update
apt-get install --reinstall clamav-daemon


----------



## Xerolux (16. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Till,

das ganze habe ich bereits mehrmals durchgespielt...  hier der fehler nach reinstall


```
Es wurden 28,9MB in 5s geholt (5231kB/s)
Lese Changelogs... Fertig
Vorkonfiguration der Pakete ...
(Lese Datenbank ... 46590 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von libclamav6 0.96+dfsg-4~volatile1 (durch .../libclamav6_0.96.1+dfsg-1~volatile1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz fÃ¼r libclamav6 ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von clamav-daemon 0.96+dfsg-4~volatile1 (durch .../clamav-daemon_0.96.1+dfsg-1~volatile1_i386.deb) ...
Stopping ClamAV daemon: clamd.
Entpacke Ersatz fÃ¼r clamav-daemon ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von clamav-base 0.96+dfsg-4~volatile1 (durch .../clamav-base_0.96.1+dfsg-1~volatile1_all.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz fÃ¼r clamav-base ...
Verarbeite Trigger fÃ¼r man-db ...
Richte libclamav6 ein (0.96.1+dfsg-1~volatile1) ...
Richte clamav-base ein (0.96.1+dfsg-1~volatile1) ...
Replacing config file /etc/clamav/clamd.conf with new version
Richte clamav-daemon ein (0.96.1+dfsg-1~volatile1) ...
Installiere neue Version der Konfigurationsdatei /etc/init.d/clamav-daemon ...
Starting ClamAV daemon: clamd ERROR: This tool requires libclamav with functionality level 53 or higher (current f-level: 51)
 failed!
```
das seltsame dabei ist ja auch wenn man clamscan --version abruft kommt


```
root@:~# clamscan --version
ClamAV 0.96/10677/Wed Mar 31 17:16:29 2010
```
eigentlich sollte bei einer neuinstallation oder reinstall doch die Version 0.96.1 installiert werden , aber dies ist nicht der fall deswegen wie ich vermute ein Version-Problem, aber wie behebt man dies, denn eigentlich sollte doch doch per apt oder aptitude immer das neuste installiert werden...

aptitude upgrade:

```
Conf clamav-freshclam (0.96.1+dfsg-1~volatile1 debian-volatile:stable)
Conf clamav (0.96.1+dfsg-1~volatile1 debian-volatile:stable)
Conf clamav-docs (0.96.1+dfsg-1~volatile1 debian-volatile:stable)
```
sollte ja stimmen


----------



## Xerolux (16. Juni 2010)

*Update*

Update:
selbst nach 5 Versuchen von alten Backups keine Chance ClamAV mit dem neuem Update zum laufen zubringen.

Problemlösung:
clamav selbst installiert von Hand, danach version anzeigen lassen und siehe da er zeigt die version 0.96.1 an... danach den deamon installiert  und wieder wau es funktioniert alles ohne probleme.

Jetzt wollt ich es aber wissen also alles wieder deinstalliert und nochmals per Paketmanager ( apt-get oder aptitude clamav clamav-daemon) installiert und kein Fehler mehr, alles funktioniert so wie es sein sollte.


```
root@:~# clamscan --version
ClamAV 0.96.1/10677/Wed Mar 31 17:16:29 2010
```
Ich verstehe zwar immer noch nicht warum der Fehler auftritt besonders, da ich ihn immer noch reproduzieren kann mit Backups, aber zumindest ist das Problem vorerst gelöst auch wenn es so komplizierter ist ;-)

Linux macht einen ab und an kirre/verrückt..


----------

